# plastisol transfer for this design



## pixco (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everybody,

i'm new at this forum, glad to be here, well my question is : 
is it possible to print this design using plastisol transfer technique and how can I do it?

Do i have to print the design before the t-shirt is unassembled or is it posible to print it on a normal cotton t-shirt.

example design for the t-shirt


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

pixco said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i'm new at this forum, glad to be here, well my question is :
> is it possible to print this design using plastisol transfer technique and how can I do it?
> ...


Don't think this could be plastisol transfered. It is likely sublimation / print and sew or both.


----------

